# what type of wood do folks prefer for smoking cheese?



## dalton (Nov 24, 2010)

I want to do some smoked chedder and smoked guda for christmas gifts and want to find out what type of wood all you pros prefer for cheese. 

any help is appreciated!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 24, 2010)

You can't go wrong with Apple, but I've used Maple and Cherry

TJ


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I like cherry, but limit it to 1 1/2 - 2 rows of sawdust in the AMNS cold smoker. Same for smoking Manchego, Oaxaca, and mozzarella cheeses. Cheddar can take a little more smoke; these are my experiences and not to be considered as fact. Whas I through?.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 24, 2010)

Now I would recommand using apple and cherry. Those are the two woods that I use almost all the time.


----------

